# Dudley is Bad



## beeazy0 (Nov 18, 2012)

Please bench this guy.. He's a top 3 worst starter in the league.


----------



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

No, he is not. At worst he is a Bruce Bowen type. At best, he's a better Shane Battier.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

eh, maybe the current Shane Battier. Dudley puts in the effort, but he just isn't on either of those guys' level defensively. I dont really care for Dudley as a player, but he is not awful. More likely just another product of Steve Nash.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

At worst a Bruce Bowen? Like, Bruce "arguably best perimeter defender of the mid '00s" Bowen? Yeah not sure about that one.


----------



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

I never ssid he is as good as Bowen. I said he is a Bowen type. Which he is because he is a defense specialist and 3 point specialist.


----------



## beeazy0 (Nov 18, 2012)

Genius said:


> I never ssid he is as good as Bowen. I said he is a Bowen type. Which he is because he is a defense specialist and 3 point specialist.


Im speaking from a "this year" perspective.. he has been plain bad offensively. And a step slow on D as well.. Dudley's game may be best suited for the YMCA at this point. He's a bad athlete, and if he's not hitting his shots, he isn't bringin much to the table. ship him outta town for a rock.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Beasely is shooting 36% this year AND doesn't play a lick of defense.... Just sayin'...

Ok, carry on.


----------



## beeazy0 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hyperion said:


> Beasely is shooting 36% this year AND doesn't play a lick of defense.... Just sayin'...
> 
> Ok, carry on.


The whole team has been playing bad, with the exception of dragic and scola. Gortat had a strong start but is declining in recent games.. Morris had 1 or 2 good games, but he's been terrible otherwise on offense. If I was Dan Majerle he would no longer have the green light from 3. Brown has shown flashes of brilliance. Telfair has no talent. Tucker has a nice nose for the ball. The team just isn't good. Worst management the Suns franchise has ever had. I can't remember the last time the suns when 3 years without playoffs


----------



## beeazy0 (Nov 18, 2012)

Im ready to turn the tv off and turn it back on next year when they bring over some real talent..


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

There's a huge drop-off from playing with Nash to playing with Dragic if you're a spot-up shooter. Dragic's not quite a combo guard, but he isn't ever going to be one of the top distributors in the league, either, so you need guys who can get their own offense to play with him. If Brandon Roy's knees don't work out perhaps Phoenix can swap Dudley for his expiring contract this coming summer, provided Kahn thinks Dudley can rebound playing with Rubio.


----------



## Genius (Nov 18, 2012)

It would be so nice to get Nerlens Noel or Cody Zellar from this coming draft. They both will be franchise players. I can see it now.


----------

